# Oscillating Grinding Noise from Engine?



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

It might be your A/C compressor. Turn the A/C on (snowflake button) and put the inside fan on low. Listen to see if the noise is still there. Several people, including me, with 2011 Cruze have noticed an pulsing repetitive sound that stops when the A/C is turned on. The dealer replaced my compressor under warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey krinksta

I would suggest that you take the vehicle to a Chevrolet dealer. A diagnosis is an important part in determining the cause of the noise and nature of the concern. Once a proper diagnosis has been conducted by a GM dealership you can decide how you want to proceed. I would be glad to locate a dealer for you or schedule an appointment! Just send me a private message.


Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

